# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Что такое счастье, господа программисты?

## QstN

И так: что же такое счастье для вас, программистов??? :Smiley:  

Для всех тех, кто не мыслит своей жизни без такой чудо техники как компьютер и видит в нем не просто ящик напичканный кучей железного барахла, а материнскую плату, центральный процессор, оперативную память, видеоадаптер, графический ускоритель, звуковую карту, различные карты расширения, блок питания, накопители (дисководы) для записи и хранения информации…и иже с ним: логии, софты, реестр, вири, антивири, трей, хост, драйвера, апплеты … :Shocked:  :Wink:  :Cheesy:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Макcим

> И так: что же такое счастье для вас, программистов???


Я хоть не программист, но подхожу под Ваши условия перечисленные выше.  :Smiley:  Чем счастье программиста отличается от счастья медика или сантехника? Программист такой же человек и испытывает счастье как остальные люди.

----------


## Geser

Счастье это абстракция. Ну приблизительно как коммунизм  :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

Счастье - это мои счастливые дети. Они не задают вопросов "Что такое счастье". Они просто умеют быть счастливыми без поводов и объяснений.

----------


## Surfer

Не думаю что тут много программистов, на форумах где их много обычно очень скучно  :Smiley:

----------


## QstN

Предыстория:
Сегодня  во власти этого ощущения ехала и смотрела на лица людей. Увидела безрадостную картину: грусть, хмарь, безразличие…  :Wink: 

Вот и задумалась, что же для каждого конкретного индивидуума или группы, объединенной одной идеей, целью, задачей, интересом (вот у вас и спросила) понимается под словом «счастье»? Помним ли мы, какие чувства оно вызывает и когда оно залетало к нам в последний раз?
Хотелось бы получить не наукоемкие расшифровки, а просто жизненные восторги… :Smiley:

----------


## PavelA

Счастье для программиста, как говаривал мой товарищ - "крепкая задница" в прямом смысле. Иногда приходится сутками сидеть за компьютером, разыскивая глюки в своей программе. В старые- давние времена по 12 часов приходилось работать, испрвляя неполадки в Больших и очень больших машинах.
Для меня, как обычного человека - возможность заниматься любимым делом: рыбалка, спорт, любовь к семье. Большое счастье доставляет то, что сын пошел по моим стопам.

----------


## Kinneas

Ну не знаю, если смотреть на счастье глазами компьютерщика, объединив этим довольно тяжеловесным словом и, так сказать, айтишников, и программистов, то счастье для меня - это качественно проделанная работа, неожиданно изящное решение проблемы, уверенность в сегодняшнем вечере (рука не поднимается написать "в завтрашнем дне").

А вообще, счастье - это когда я счастлив  :Smiley:

----------


## QstN

Я понимаю, что оно своё у каждого, но было бы очень интересно прочитать какое все-таки оно у каждого из нас! :Smiley:  с чем связан этот полет души, эйфория чувств, эмоций, невероятной радости и блаженства? :Cheesy: 
Maxim, Geser - что же такое счастье для вас? из того, что ответили можно подумать, что давно не были счастливы..... Надеюсь, не очерствели?;
DVi, PavelA - спасибо!!!!!!  ответы именно те которые ждала.

З.Ы. Почему заострила внимание именно на программистах: считаются черствыми, вредными, противными, а разве это так?

----------


## Макcим

> Maxim, Geser - что же такое счастье для вас? из того, что ответили можно подумать, что давно не были счастливы..... Надеюсь, не очерствели?


Вы правы. Я давно не был счастлив. Последний раз года два назад. Тогда я радовался самым простым вещам, солнцу, пению птиц, не испытывал беспокойства, тревоги.

*Добавлено через 9 минут*




> З.Ы. Почему заострила внимание именно на программистах: считаются черствыми, вредными, противными, а разве это так?


Первый раз слышу. По крайней мере с такими встречался очень редко (с программистами).

----------


## QstN

Maxim - Вы правы. Я давно не был счастлив. Последний раз года два назад. Тогда я радовался самым простым вещам, солнцу, пению птиц, не испытывал беспокойства, тревоги.

Что мешает?
Позитивно мыслить надо 
ценить свободу. И свою, и рядом. 
без повода не задавать вопросов 
не обижаться, зря не возмущаться... 
..и будет вам тогда бааальшое счастье!  :Cheesy: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

Первый раз слышу. По крайней мере с такими встречался очень редко (с программистами).

Я не сказала, что так оно и есть... просто такое мнение бытует. :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> Ну не знаю, если смотреть на счастье глазами компьютерщика, объединив этим довольно тяжеловесным словом и, так сказать, айтишников, и программистов, то счастье для меня - это качественно проделанная работа, неожиданно изящное решение проблемы, уверенность в сегодняшнем вечере (рука не поднимается написать "в завтрашнем дне").
> 
> А вообще, счастье - это когда я счастлив


Может быть чуть больше оптимизма? :Cheesy: 
Ощущение счастья надо культивировать в себе, искусственно создавать в самом себе эту эйфорию чувств, используя для этого самый незначительный повод, самое незначительное, но приятное событие. Одним словом, научиться радоваться жизни и быть ею довольным, несмотря ни на какие трудности и невзгоды. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Макcим

> Что мешает?


Не знаю даже. Хотя Вы правы. Мы счастливы настолько, насколько хотим быть счастливыми. (c) Авраам Линкольн.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

QstN, у Вас курсовая или диплом по психологии? Или Вы проводите какое-то исследование?  :Smiley:

----------


## AlexGOMEL

М.Веллер уже сие хорошо описАл

----------


## QstN

> QstN, у Вас курсовая или диплом по психологии? Или Вы проводите какое-то исследование?


Подозрения напрасны, ничего из выше перечисленного. Историю вопроса объяснила выше. :Smiley: 
Разве об этом можно задумываться только во время обучения на соответствующем факультете? :Wink: 
Хотела, чтобы и другие хоть на чуть-чуть задумались над довольно простым словом "счастье" с таким не простым смыслом и , может быть, поделились. :Smiley: 


"Нет у нас обязанности, которую бы мы так недооценивали, как обязанность быть счастливыми" (с) Р.Стивенсон :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*


З.Ы. А что по этому поводу думаете вы?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> З.Ы. Почему заострила внимание именно на программистах: считаются черствыми, вредными, противными, а разве это так?


Странно, под эти параметры попадают многие люди разных профессий  :Smiley: 




> А что по этому поводу думаете вы?


А я не программист, я инженер по компьютерным системам  :Cheesy:  
Вообще, Вы несколько собирательно используете термин "Программист". 
Кстати, Вы хотите услышать, что для меня значит счастье?

----------


## QstN

> Странно, под эти параметры попадают многие люди разных профессий 
> 
> А я не программист, я инженер по компьютерным системам  
> Вообще, Вы несколько собирательно используете термин "Программист". 
> Кстати, Вы хотите услышать, что для меня значит счастье?


Вообще хотела узнать не то, что оно для вас значит, а испытывали ли вы его в ближайшее время и если "да", то хотелось бы поподробнее. :Smiley: 
.........Я понимаю, что оно своё у каждого, но было бы очень интересно прочитать какое все-таки оно у каждого из нас! с чем связан этот полет души, эйфория чувств, эмоций, невероятной радости и блаженства?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Вообще хотела узнать не то, что оно для вас значит, а испытывали ли вы его в ближайшее время ?


 :Cheesy:  А я не знаю, я об этом не задумываюсь. Зачем об этом задумываться?? Мне хорошо да и всё. Ведь хорошо, когда хорошо?  :Smiley:  Если я всем доволен и всё идёт отлично, то зачем об этом думать, надо ловить такие моменты иначе пропустишь самое интересное

----------


## QstN

> А я не знаю, я об этом не задумываюсь. Зачем об этом задумываться?? Мне хорошо да и всё. Ведь хорошо, когда хорошо?  Если я всем доволен и всё идёт отлично, то зачем об этом думать, надо ловить такие моменты иначе пропустишь самое интересное



Со счастьем дело обстоит как с часами: чем проще механизм, тем реже он портится. (с) Н.Шамфор :Smiley:

----------


## maXmo

> Может быть чуть больше оптимизма?
> Ощущение счастья надо культивировать в себе, искусственно создавать в самом себе эту эйфорию чувств, используя для этого самый незначительный повод, самое незначительное, но приятное событие. Одним словом, научиться радоваться жизни и быть ею довольным, несмотря ни на какие трудности и невзгоды.


для этого нужно иметь сорванную башню  :Cheesy:  вернее, уже не иметь её по причине сорванности  :Smiley: 




> Предыстория:
> Сегодня  во власти этого ощущения ехала и смотрела на лица людей. Увидела безрадостную картину: грусть, хмарь, безразличие…


у тебя башня на месте, можно не беспокоиться.

----------


## PavelA

Сообщение от QstN  
Может быть чуть больше оптимизма?
Ощущение счастья надо культивировать в себе, искусственно создавать в самом себе эту эйфорию чувств, используя для этого самый незначительный повод, самое незначительное, но приятное событие. Одним словом, научиться радоваться жизни и быть ею довольным, несмотря ни на какие трудности и невзгоды. 




> для этого нужно иметь сорванную башню  вернее, уже не иметь её по причине сорванности


Поддержу QstN: Надо уметь радоваться мелочам, с годами их в жизни становится все меньше и меньше.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## QstN

> для этого нужно иметь сорванную башню  вернее, уже не иметь её по причине сорванности 
> 
> у тебя башня на месте, можно не беспокоиться.


Причин беспокоиться за меня действительно нет. :Cheesy:  Живу, пытаясь ничего не упустить, но боюсь плохо получается. :Wink:  :Smiley: 

С моим мнением ты ( перешла на "ты" так ты первый начал) ознакомился, а каково твоё? "нужно иметь сорванную башню" - собственный опыт? :Cheesy:  
Я считаю, что если всю жизнь ждать чего-то БОЛЬШОГО не обращая внимания на всё остальное, то можно упустить всё самое лучшее, т.к. и Вселенная состоит из маааленьких звёзд, планет и других космических тел, масса каждого из которых в её масштабах не является весомой. :Wink: 


З.Ы. Очень довольна, что тема всё-таки кого-то да волнует. Спасибо всем за ответы!Продолжим?

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*




> Сообщение от QstN  
> Поддержу QstN: Надо уметь радоваться мелочам, с годами их в жизни становится все меньше и меньше.


Едва ли не единственный способ стать счастливым - это вообразить себя таким. (с) В.Ключевский

Совсем чуть-чуть с этим не согласна, но в целом да! :Smiley: 
Просто есть люди, их правда не много, которые умеют культивировать ощущение счастья в себе от рождения, совершенно не прилагая ни каких усилий. Если мы научимся жить и воспринимать мир также как они, то сам человек станет чище и светлее! :Cheesy:

----------


## pig

> Почему заострила внимание именно на программистах: считаются черствыми, вредными, противными, а разве это так?


Утверждается, что хорошие программеры чаще всего получаются из аутистов. Плюс это из категории "левополушарных" занятий, что автоматически обедняет эмоциональный фон. В общем, это про меня  :Smiley: 

Что до счастья, то Лукьяненко (в "Близится утро") утверждал, что счастье и радость - не одно и то же. Но вот вернулся я из отпуска, пришёл на работу, вижу, что никаких серьёзных поломок не было, чинить ничего не надо - уже хорошо. Это радость. Иногда бывает настроение сложить пальцы в известной рогатой фигуре и заорать "Я это сделал!". Наверное, это бурная радость. А прошлым летом попал я на Соловки, да не просто так, а в очень хорошей и творческой компании - это было счастье. Когда дочка оклемалась после тяжёлой операции - тоже счастье было.
Такое вот IMHO по состоянию на "здесь и сейчас". Завтра всё может видеться по-другому.

----------


## natalas

Честно говоря, не могу уловить нить разговора.

Какое отношение к счастью имеет эта эйфория чувств, да еще по самому незначительному поводу.
Быть счастливым и впадать в эйфорию, по моему разумению, совсем разные вещи.

И совсем уж непонятно, почему это НАДО культивировать ощущение счастья в себе. 
Кому надо? 
Слово надо у меня всегда вызывает протест. Тут уж не до счастья.
Что есть внутри, то уж и есть. И изменить это трудно. Это как со здоровым образом жизни, "с понедельника начну".
Да и нужно ли.
И уж точно, если не будет в жизни беспокойства, тревоги, беды и грусти, то как поймем мы что это началось "счастье". 
Наверное оно включает в себя и все это. 
Да и люди все разные, и у каждого свое понятие счастья. Даже если нам со стороны оно кажется
совсем не счастьем,а чем то угрюмым.

Я не задумываюсь об этом, наверное это и есть счастье. Согласна с ALEX(XX)- "Мне хорошо да и всё." 
А будет не очень, ну что ж, погрустим и пойдем дальше.

[QUOTE=AlexGOMEL;231823] М.Веллер уже сие хорошо описал QUOTE]
А вот за это спасибо.

----------


## maXmo

> "нужно иметь сорванную башню" - собственный опыт?


ага




> Утверждается, что хорошие программеры чаще всего получаются из аутистов.


да любым замкнутым людям просто делать больше нечего, кроме как сидеть и ботать, а результат соответствующий.

----------


## QstN

> Честно говоря, не могу уловить нить разговора.


 Немножко запутались? Не страшно. Возьмите катушку темы в левую руку, а начало (пост  #*1*) в правую и потихонечку разматывайте, глядишь всё и проясниться. :Smiley: 





> Какое отношение к счастью имеет эта эйфория чувств, да еще по самому незначительному поводу.
> Быть счастливым и впадать в эйфорию, по моему разумению, совсем разные вещи.
> И совсем уж непонятно, почему это НАДО культивировать ощущение счастья в себе. 
> Кому надо? Слово надо у меня всегда вызывает протест. Тут уж не до счастья.
> Что есть внутри, то уж и есть. И изменить это трудно. Это как со здоровым образом жизни, "с понедельника начну".
> Да и нужно ли.


 В жизни вы, видимо, очень сдержанный на эмоции человек и события, доставляющие радость (капельку счастья), вливаются в ровный ряд четко настроенных на минимум эмоциональных реакций. :Wink: 




> И уж точно, если не будет в жизни беспокойства, тревоги, беды и грусти, то как поймем мы что это началось "счастье". 
> Наверное оно включает в себя и все это. 
> Да и люди все разные, и у каждого свое понятие счастья. Даже если нам со стороны оно кажется
> совсем не счастьем,а чем то угрюмым.


 С присутствием этого в жизни абсолютно согласна, т.к., как известно, всё познается только в сравнении.

  Именно про это и спрашивала. Что же для каждого из нас «счастье»?

    ...«Я понимаю, что оно своё у каждого, но было бы очень интересно прочитать какое все-таки оно у каждого из нас!»  - пост #*9*



    Не хотела вдаваться в теоритические обоснования, но заставляют. Корни разные, но выход один…

  Эйфория (греч. euphoria – состояние удовольствия) — всезаполняющее счастье, восторг, состояние радостного возбуждения и энтузиазма, благодушие, переживание сильного душевного подъема, веселого настроения, чувства оптимизма, абсолютного благополучия.

  Счастье -  благополучие, благоденствие, благодать, блаженство, победа, удача, успех, случай, чувство и состояние полного, высшего удовлетворения, состояние высшей удовлетворенности жизнью, чувство глубокого довольства и радости, испытываемое кем-либо.

  …или так… :Stick Out Tongue:  :Cheesy: 

    Эйфория (от греч. euphoria – состояние удовольствия) - радостное, веселое настроение, которое не имеет объективных причин для своего появления и характеризуется достаточной стойкостью. В поведенческом плане наблюдается двигательное оживление, многословие, иногда психомоторное возбуждение. В качестве причин эйфории могут выступать олигофрения, поражения лобных долей мозга, некоторые психические расстройства. :Shocked:  :Cheesy: 



Когда нас спрашивают о самом счастливом дне нашей жизни, мы отвечаем не сразу; но если речь идет о самых тяжелых минутах, нам не приходится рыться в памяти. (с) Ф.Хвалибуг
*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> ага
> 
> да любым замкнутым людям просто делать больше нечего, кроме как сидеть и ботать, а результат соответствующий.


 Рада , что у тебя столь оптимистичная жизненная позиция. :Cheesy: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> М.Веллер уже сие хорошо описАл


 :Cheesy:  то, что надо!

*Добавлено через 5 минут*




> Утверждается, что хорошие программеры чаще всего получаются из аутистов. Плюс это из категории "левополушарных" занятий, что автоматически обедняет эмоциональный фон. В общем, это про меня 
> 
> Что до счастья, то Лукьяненко (в "Близится утро") утверждал, что счастье и радость - не одно и то же. Но вот вернулся я из отпуска, пришёл на работу, вижу, что никаких серьёзных поломок не было, чинить ничего не надо - уже хорошо. Это радость. Иногда бывает настроение сложить пальцы в известной рогатой фигуре и заорать "Я это сделал!". Наверное, это бурная радость. А прошлым летом попал я на Соловки, да не просто так, а в очень хорошей и творческой компании - это было счастье. Когда дочка оклемалась после тяжёлой операции - тоже счастье было.
> Такое вот IMHO по состоянию на "здесь и сейчас". Завтра всё может видеться по-другому.


Наговариваете вы на себя! Вон какой полный ответ выдали! И не свредничали! :Cheesy:  спасибо!

----------


## maXmo

> В качестве причин эйфории могут выступать олигофрения, поражения лобных долей мозга, некоторые психические расстройства.


вооот…

----------


## QstN

> вооот…


олигофрения, поражения лобных долей мозга, некоторые психические расстройства - даже учитывая столь тяжелейшие растройства хотелось бы услышать от тебя про счастье. (или лучше сказать: ...тем более хотелось бы услышать... - и далее по тексту) :Smiley:

----------


## maXmo

лучше один раз попробовать, чем сто раз услышать. Да и не рассказать это так просто, я ж не Пушкин.

----------


## QstN

> я ж не Пушкин.


жалко. :Wink:  Думаю, было бы интересно почитать. :Smiley: 

P.S. Путь проб и ошибок мой самый любимый :Cheesy: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

Говорят, что несчастье хорошая школа; может быть. Но счастье есть лучший университет. (с) А.С. Пушкин :Cheesy:

----------


## natalas

Уважаемая *QstN*, путаница, имелось ввиду,совсем не в моей голове.
Трудно понять что то из комментариев, сотканных из восторгов, эйфории, будь она неладна, и всяких космических масштабов.
вкупе с цитатами. 
Очень уж похоже на экзамен. И зачем это нужно в таком трудном и таком, в общем то, личном  вопросе?
    Вы задали вопрос и получили на него хорошие, честные ответы.
Раз вас взволновал этот вопрос, значит тому есть повод. И задумываться нужно о своем, том что 
внутри и , может быть, достаточно просто узнать мнение других людей.
Без оценок и поучений.
   Мне, человеку, прожившему уже достаточно, что бы иметь свое мнение, странно и немного грустно
слышать комментарии и  оценки этого мнения от совсем молодого человека , не имеющего еще большого
опыта потерь,страданий и ...радости.

   Тем более, что со "сдержанным на эмоции человеком" Вы попали в полный ноль. :Smiley: 

P.S. Прошу без обид, Экзамен что то сдавать совсем не хочется, особенно когда отвечаешь искренне...

С уважением и пожеланием счастья. Надеюсь зто будет просто принято к сведению.

----------


## PavelA

Сейчас Время сдачи экзаменов, курсовых и прочего для студентов. В Инете я не верю в искренность, когда задают подобные вопросы. Инет - очень удобная, неконтролируемая область для сбора подобной И-ции.
На нескольких сайтах я наткнулся на перепалку спецов-психологов, где-то просто журналистов, которые таким способом собирают материал для очередной статьи в "желтой" прессе.
Не надо этого делать здесь!!!

З.Ы. Это в большей мере не касается участников проекта. Можете проанализировать все мои сообщения, как по лечению, так и просто по жизни.

----------


## QstN

ну вот тема про "счастье" превратилась в "грустную тему"! :Sad: 
Я не сдаю экзамен! Просто тема! и всё! И не могу понять от чего такие выводы, но если они есть значит давайте попросим модераторов тему закрыть для предотвращения дальнейших сомнений и неправильных выводов! :Shocked:  :Huh: 

*Добавлено через 6 минут*




> Сейчас Время сдачи экзаменов, курсовых и прочего для студентов. В Инете я не верю в искренность, когда задают подобные вопросы. Инет - очень удобная, неконтролируемая область для сбора подобной И-ции.
> На нескольких сайтах я наткнулся на перепалку спецов-психологов, где-то просто журналистов, которые таким способом собирают материал для очередной статьи в "желтой" прессе.
> Не надо этого делать здесь!!!
> 
> З.Ы. Это в большей мере не касается участников проекта. Можете проанализировать все мои сообщения, как по лечению, так и просто по жизни.


Простите если я вас чем-то, сказанным мной, обидела, что вы обо мне так плохо подумали. Стремления такого не было!

----------


## Alex Plutoff

СЧАСТЬЕ В МАЛОМ. 
-гдето я уже это слышал...
-QstN, Вы тут проповедуете?.. или ищите единомышленников?..

----------


## QstN

> СЧАСТЬЕ В МАЛОМ. 
> -гдето я уже это слышал...
> -QstN, Вы тут проповедуете?.. или ищите единомышленников?..


Ни то, ни другое. Я оптимист по жизни! Стараюсь воспринимать каждую прожитую минуту с плюсом! Даже если она не всегда такова! :Smiley:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

-да... а я вот прагматик и мне вся эта эйфория не слишком по-сердцу

*Добавлено через 19 минут*

-еще раз перечитал тему... странное дело, ну никак не удается избавиться от ощущения, что я на виртуальной проповеди

----------


## QstN

> -еще раз перечитал тему... странное дело, ну никак не удается избавиться от ощущения, что я на виртуальной проповеди


Ну что я теперь могу поделать?  :Sad:  Я писала только о своей жизненной позиции. Как избавить вас от этого ощущения я не знаю.  :Huh:

----------


## natalas

[QUOTE=QstN;233913]ну вот тема про "счастье" превратилась в "грустную тему"! :Sad: 
Я не сдаю экзамен! Просто тема! и всё! И не могу понять от чего такие выводы, но если они есть значит давайте попросим модераторов тему закрыть для предотвращения дальнейших сомнений и неправильных выводов! :Shocked:  :Huh: 

A может быть стоит не сразу просить модераторов закрыть тему. а попробовать понять такую реакцию? Это ведь гораздо разумнее и... может быть полезнее.
И, кстати, вопросы  мною заданы тоже. Только ответа нет...
А в поощрениях за хороший ответ и назиданиях нужды в общем то нет.
Нужны не общие слова а Ваше мнение.

И не сердитесь, здесь никто не хочет Вас обидеть! Тема действительно хорошая.

С уважением

----------


## Kinneas

> -QstN, Вы тут проповедуете?.. или ищите единомышленников?..





> Ни то, ни другое. Я оптимист по жизни! Стараюсь воспринимать каждую прожитую минуту с плюсом! Даже если она не всегда такова!


Согласитесь, что Ваш ответ никак логически не связан ни с одним из заданных вопросов.. 

На самом деле, если этот топик - действительно сбор материалов для курсовой или чего-то там еще (я почему-то более чем уверен, что это так и есть), то Вам должно быть стыдно. Спекулировать на одном из, можно сказать, базовых человеческих понятий - это ведь так низко.

Сразу оговорюсь - если я ошибаюсь, то не вижу особых причин извиняться, так как Ваши посты создали у меня именно такое впечатление, не обессудьте.

----------


## QstN

> И, кстати, вопросы мною заданы тоже. Только ответа нет...


Повторите, пожалуйста. Я отвечу.




> Нужны не общие слова а Ваше мнение.


Мое мнение: Счастье - это когда я с легкостью встаю утром, нажимая на кнопку будильника, а не сбрасывая его со стола и, улыбаясь себе в зеркало, осознаю: какой прекрасный будет сегодня день! что я хочу его прожить незабываемо! хочу пойти и создать чего-то значимое, которое я запомню! :Smiley: 




> И не сердитесь, здесь никто не хочет Вас обидеть!


не уверена. :Sad: 




> Тема действительно хорошая.


сейчас я уже сомневаюсь.

----------


## natalas

А чего их повторять. просто прочтите сообщения. Получается, что , их не читали?
Обида видна, но ведь это не самое плохое в жизни. 
Думаю надо все перечитать. понять , что не так сделано.
Я , говорят, до сих пор человек наивный, ну и пусть так, но я верю , что Ваши намерения были искренние.
С уважением

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## QstN

> Согласитесь, что Ваш ответ никак логически не связан ни с одним из заданных вопросов.. 
> 
> На самом деле, если этот топик - действительно сбор материалов для курсовой или чего-то там еще (я почему-то более чем уверен, что это так и есть), то Вам должно быть стыдно. Спекулировать на одном из, можно сказать, базовых человеческих понятий - это ведь так низко.
> 
> Сразу оговорюсь - если я ошибаюсь, то не вижу особых причин извиняться, так как Ваши посты создали у меня именно такое впечатление, не обессудьте.


Почему не связан? я не стремилась навязывать своё мнение (проповедовать), не ищу таких же как я , игнорируя всех остальных (единомышленников), а высказываю своё мнение к вопросу, который подняла в теме.
Очень обидно, что вы так всё истолковали.

----------


## estproblema

> Сразу оговорюсь - если я ошибаюсь, то не вижу особых причин извиняться, так как Ваши посты создали у меня именно такое впечатление, не обессудьте.


То есть вы за свое сложившееся впечатление обвиняете QstN ? :Wink: 
Странная позиция.
Зашли в тему, ознакомились с содержимым, ответили как считали. Спохватились, что раскрыли секрет! И давай обвинять, что мол выманили инфу у вас злодеи! Вам в раздел "помогите!" надо, они тоже сначала делают, потом думают и ищут виновных.

Прочел всё несколько раз. Ничего криминального в теме не нашел. У вас пароноидальная бдительность! ИМХО

----------


## Kinneas

Право же, *estproblema*, чем же моя позиция странна? Если человек X создает, скажем, тему Y и, в результате, у меня складывается впечатление Z, то в чем первопричина Z? Похоже на один из тех неподъемных философских вопросов из разряда про хлопок одной рукой  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Вам знаком принцип утки? Если птица выглядит, как утка, плавает, как утка и крякает, как утка, то, с весьма большой долей вероятности, это и есть утка. То же самое и здесь - если тема похожа на соц. опрос... ну Вы поняли  :Smiley: 

edit: прочитал дополнение к Вашему сообщению, и Вы совершенно правы, именно так и есть - сначала ответил, как думаю, а потом задумался. Каюсь. А "кто виноват", по-моему, искал Герцен, так ведь? Я такими вопросами не занимаюсь, мне это, в общем-то, все равно..

----------


## estproblema

Обвиняете и стыдите!? К чему? Вас чего в тему на аркане притащили? Или вы дитё неразумное? 

Моя жена подарила мне сокровище, Веруню! Вот именно с этого момента я счастлив каждую минуту! Счастлив за неё, за жену, за себя! И не вижу ничего криминального, что написал про это!
Кому я нужен?! И вы тоже!

*Добавлено через 5 минут*

Соц.опрос - это страшное слово! Давайте, обвиняйте её дальше!
А, если нет?!  Если действительно допустить, что всё так как она говорит?!
Тогда кто вы? Думаю, всем надо задуматься!

И считаю тему очень интересной, серьезной и важной! А тем кому страшно жить, могут не отвечать! Продолжать бояться всех и всего!

----------


## Kinneas

Кого я обвинял? И в чем? Я всего лишь сказал, какое впечатление на меня этот топик произвел.. 

Если честно, *estproblema*, если я своими суждениями Вас обидел или расстроил, прошу меня извинить. В самом деле, мои предположения и\или мнения по этому вопросу не стоят ничьих негативных эмоций, ни моих, ни Ваших. Может быть я просто тот самый "черствый программист" из первых постов *QstN*?

----------


## estproblema

> Кого я обвинял? И в чем? Я всего лишь сказал, какое впечатление на меня этот топик произвел.. 
> 
> Если честно, *estproblema*, если я своими суждениями Вас обидел или расстроил, прошу меня извинить. В самом деле, мои предположения и\или мнения по этому вопросу не стоят ничьих негативных эмоций, ни моих, ни Ваших. Может быть я просто тот самый "черствый программист" из первых постов *QstN*?


"Вам должно быть стыдно" - ваши слова. А за что? За ваши предположения?
Негативные эмоции у меня вы уже создали. Не думал, что на форуме даже в темах оффтопа вы так боитесь! Оффтоп он и есть Оффтоп!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

Вот так мы умеем раздувать из мухи слона!

*Добавлено через 7 минут*

Если ничем не делиться, то что тогда читать будем на форуме? Будем обмениваться запятыми, кавычками и точками, чтобы вдруг чего лишнего не сказать. Предлагаю всем кто считает, что сказал лишнего и подозревает QstN, попросить модераторов удалить свои сообщения, аргументируя их особой секретностью, выданной информации.

----------


## Kinneas

Если Вы меня цитируете, то, хотя бы, цитируйте полностью - мои слова:



> *если* ...  *то* Вам должно быть стыдно


Или я для полного понимания должен был еще добавить что-нибудь типа "else"?

----------


## estproblema

А какая тема была хорошая! Спасибо QstN за тему!

*Добавлено через 14 минут*

Нет. Для меня можете не стараться. На том дискуссию с вами заканчиваю.

пс Сомнением одного заразилось большинство и привело к боязни. И это только сомнение! А если бы было действие!?

----------


## Alex Plutoff

-ну вот... был, казалось, совершенно невинный *оффтоп* и незаметно перетек во *флуд*

*Добавлено через 40 минут*

-схлеснулись во взаимных упреках "сухие программеры" с их врождённой замкнутостью и "пламенные оптимисты" вожделенно жаждущие состояния непрерывной эйфории...
-каюсь, не удержался, тоже немного пофлудил тут... и это то при всём своиём холодном прагматизме... ай-я-я-й, как некрасиво  :Wink:  .

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> -ну вот... был, казалось, совершенно невинный *оффтоп* и незаметно перетек во *флуд*


И не только во флуд, а еще и похоже в раздвоение личности  :Smiley:  (с технической точки зрения пользователь *estproblema* = пользователь *QstN* с высокой вероятностью, дискуссия двух человек с одного ПК в одной теме - перебор  :Smiley:  ) . Посему мое мнение - дискуссию наверное нужно закрывать, так как дело от философских споров (которые могли бы послужить неплохой темой диссертации по психологии) плавно идет к взаимным наездам ...

----------


## maXmo

> Прочел всё несколько раз. Ничего криминального в теме не нашел. У вас пароноидальная бдительность!


это известная черта специалиста по безопасности (без малого необходимая профессиональная черта), из которых по большей части состоит население форума, а учитывая необычность вопроса, реакция была предсказуемой.

----------


## QstN

> в раздвоение личности


Каюсь. В этом виновна. Простите. Обида взяла верх. Но и сейчас сказанные мной слова считаю верными. Надоело оправдываться за то, в чем была абсолютно не виновна.
Спасибо тем, кто искренне отвечал в теме! Спасибо большое! Обидеть вас я никак не хотела и прошу прощение, если это всё-таки произошло.
Закрывать тему или нет решать вам.

З.Ы. Ещё раз: злого умысла по сбору информации у меня не было! поверьте! Ведь тема создана в оффтопе и изначально предполагает общение на разные волнующие каждого из нас вопросы!  А ответ в ней в любом случае отражает ваше отношение к теме. Поэтому абсолютно не понимаю к чему все эти подозрения в мой адрес? Можно же было просто не отвечать и нет проблемы.

----------


## Step

Радужно настроен может быть и мыльный пузырь. (с) Станислав Ежи Лец.

----------


## vidocq89

ИМХО, счастье на самом деле зависит скорее не от професии/хобби, а от возраста, соц. положения, семейного положения, взглядов на себя и на окружающий мир и т.д :Smiley: 

я еще студент. для меня счастье это жить, общаться с людьми, быть здоровым, учиться, читать книжки, заниматься любимыми делами.
Но на будующее счастье проецируется как хорошая жена, стабильная работа, хороший коллектив и друзья, наличие свободного времени...

вопрос правда интересный. 
жаль, что некоторые отнеслись к нему в силу некоторой ограниченности несколько по левому.

----------


## Step

Чушь. С Natalas согласен совсем. Можно лежа на животе наблюдать как трава растет, тихо улыбаясь. А можно потратить всю жизнь, яростно объясняя другим, как удобно на животе лежать.Чушь. Все внутри. Это не вопрос для форума, это внутри себя нужно ковыряться. Иначе на самом деле на провокацию похоже.

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> Чушь. С Natalas согласен совсем. Можно лежа на животе наблюдать как трава растет, тихо улыбаясь. А можно потратить всю жизнь, яростно объясняя другим, как удобно на животе лежать.Чушь. Все внутри. Это не вопрос для форума, это внутри себя нужно ковыряться. Иначе на самом деле на провокацию похоже.


-ну, провокация или чтото другое, судить не стану... а вот лично мне не понравилось то, как был построен весь разговор, точнее, то что в обсуждении столь интимного для каждого человека понятия, счастье, просматривался определённый сценарий, - собрать аудиторию, зажечь её(заинтриговать), затем, увести обсуждение в нужном направлении, задать определённый настрой, ну и дальше, уже под видом абсолютного блага, проповедовать свои собственные "незыблемые истины"...
-немного немало, ну прямо тебе эриксоновский  гипноз какойто, кстати, нечто подобное используют проповедники, психологи и прочие препараторы(чтобы не сказать потрошители)  человеческих душ

----------


## Step

> -ну, провокация или чтото другое, судить не стану... а вот лично мне не понравилось то, как был построен весь разговор, точнее, то что в обсуждении столь интимного для каждого человека понятия, счастье, просматривался определённый сценарий, - собрать аудиторию, зажечь её(заинтриговать), затем, увести обсуждение в нужном направлении, задать определённый настрой, ну и дальше, уже под видом абсолютного блага, проповедовать свои собственные &quot;незыблемые истины&quot;...
> -немного немало, ну прямо тебе эриксоновский  гипноз какойто, кстати, нечто подобное используют проповедники, психологи и прочие препараторы(чтобы не сказать потрошители)  человеческих душ


 . Согласен со всем.

----------


## maXmo

> ну и дальше, уже под видом абсолютного блага, проповедовать свои собственные "незыблемые истины"...


благими намерениями…  :Cheesy:

----------


## SENYA

Полностью согласен. Молодец Alex! Глубоко мыслишь!

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> Полностью согласен. Молодец Alex! Глубоко мыслишь!


-жизненный опыт... знаете ли?..  :Smiley:  :Wink: 
за без малого 45 лет, многое довелось повидать

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shark

Вот когда воткнул в листинг последний байтик и всё работает - вот тогда настоящее Счастье.
А вообще многогоранное оно и многотрудное.
Счастье - когда за прогу заплатили,
Счастье - когда прога работает и радует глаз. А вообще - Счастье это просто счастье, безотносительно к тому, кодер ты или пользователь...

----------

